# Picture theft



## OliveButtercup (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello, has anybody else had any problems with people stealing pics?  I never really thought about it before but then I received a message from a girl asking me if I was on a website called Nexopia.  I said no, and she said "well, then somebody on there is using your pictures..."  I hate to think I can't continue to post FOTDs but people are so ridiculous.  Hopefully now that the forum is closed to non-members it won't happen to anybody else.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

You're not the only one - see I'm the next victim of stolen pics!!


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 1, 2005)

Ugh what a retarded website that must be if everybody on there is fake.  It's probably a buncha 12 year olds.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 1, 2005)

Hm well maybe you should put your name on the pictures...cause I still want you to do FOTDs I love all your looks


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea I guess I should.  I don't really have photoshop or anything but I'll have to figure out a way.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 1, 2005)

I hate to say it but I wondered if someone on MUA used your picks because I saw some of your FOTDs under a different user name that I didnt think were you...I know people on MUA like to steal pics so I would watermark any on there.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 1, 2005)

deathcabber, If you see anything like that again I'd love to know about it.  Thanks for your help.

Also, I'm soooo in love with the new Fiona CD!  I'm obsessed with it.  It's so timeless and creative.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 1, 2005)

To:amberbunnie
From:AudaciousAud
Date:Tue Nov 1, 2005 8:55 pm
Subject:hi...
Hi, you're using my pictures..... Do you think there's any way you could get rid of them please? Thank you.

Date:Tue Nov 1, 2005 9:48 pm
Subject:No Subject
these are my pics

To:amberbunnie
From:AudaciousAud
Date:Tue Nov 1, 2005 9:51 pm
Subject:Re: No Subject
Look, I know you took them from either Makeupalley or Specktra. I'm not completely retarded, THEY ARE ME. The last one is from a tutorial I made. Thanks for being immature about this, don't think I'm not completely ready to create proof pictures and make you look ridiculous.


Date:Tue Nov 1, 2005 9:53 pm
Subject:Re (2): No Subject
Do it then


To:amberbunnie
From:AudaciousAud
Date:Tue Nov 1, 2005 9:53 pm
Subject:Re (3): No Subject
Ok.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 1, 2005)

Ugh, that's horrible..  I'm so sorry to hear that.  Some people are just immature these days.

If you need anyone to watermark your pictures for you, I could, since I have Adobe Photoshop.  I hope that this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 1, 2005)

that really sucks! i dont get it? why do people do that?


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahaha... sorry i find those emails hysterical!!! people can be such children... "that's me." maybe she's your long lost twin that does her makeup the EXACT same way and takes the EXACT same pictures as you. It's a rare thing, I would try to meet up with her... LMAO. What a moron!!! so sorry you have to go through this... please dont stop posting your FOTDs.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, I live in BC Canada and they just featured that website on the 6:00 news!!!  The story was all about how young girls were posting their pictures on there, lots of them in very provocative poses, basically trying to meet people online to have sex with!!! 

Gawd, teenagers can be incredible stupid and slutty these days!

Sorry to hear about your pics being stolen.  Why don't you e-mail the mods of the site and ask them to remove your pics?


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Sorry to hear about your pics being stolen.  Why don't you e-mail the mods of the site and ask them to remove your pics?_

 
From what I read on the website, the mods are basically minimally involved.  If you want to "prove" the pictures are fake you have to take pictures of yourself proving it, like pics of you holding a sign that says who you are, and post it on their Fakers board.  It all sounds like a lot of drama and I'm not trying to prove it to the other people on the website, I just want my pictures to be gone.  But I guess I'll probably do it anyway, just so the pics will be taken down.  Of course, my camera is at a friend's house and I'm not sure when I can get it back....
But yea, that website is basically worthless.  It's a Facethejury wannabe site with all young preteens and whatnot.


----------



## user2 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey OliveButtercup!
caffn8me already put up a link in one of her posts her so you know my history!
I would definitely put up a so called "salute pic" that shows you, your Nexopia (you have to open an account!!!) nick and the Nexopia under it!
Nexopia is one of the bitchest sites out there!
OK I know I'm not a Miss World but neither are those 13year old, pubic hairless mini-bitches that tell me I'm ugly! 
The best thing about this whole salute pic was that I uploded the salute pic as the pic that shows up when you visit my Nexopia page and now all those kids come up with stuff like "Hey I know Jenny111 and you are the same person so why do you make such a big deal out of it!" I mean HELLO SHE'S STEALING MY PICS AND I'M THE ONE WHO GETS BLAMED?!?!?!?

They should take down the whole page IMHO!

If I were you I would take down every pic from pages like photobucket etc. watermark them and out them up again!
If you want a Specktra watermark, I have one! Just give me a PM with you email address and I'll send it over to you! Or if you want me to watermark some of your pics, do the same!


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

OliveButtercup the best thing you can do is watermark or label the pics. Sorry about what happened but I hope you will continue to post your pics. Specktra is doing what it can to protect your privacy. Watermarking the pics is the best idea. Just make sure it's in an area that they can not crop out. Also there is invisible watermarking and most photoshops will not let you crop up watermarked pictures. Just putting text on the pic does not totally protect it. The only thing is watermarking is not 100% safe either. 
Sadly, people will find a way around things if they really want to use your pics.
There is a code that if you upload the pics to your website and put in the HTML code it can keep people from saving your pics to their computer. It's doesn't always work but it's worth a try if you are worried about it. By putting the text across any full face pics it ensures that they can not use the picture for say making up an ID card. I know it's not what you want to hear but it is possible. 
We all take a chance when posting on the internet but by doing little things you can protect your pictures from being used in the wrong way.
Keep in mind that after you post an FOTD you can always go back later and take any pics down by going back to the post and clicking edit. This would limit the amount of users that see it.

If you need to HTML code just PM me.


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, I did some research on MUA and it wasnt you! I confused you and another gal who looked similarly, and was a darker skinned beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She seems to have tons of identities though so maybe someone is using her pics....Anyways! I hope you can fight these other people stealing your pics. They are just jealous because your pics are so gorgeous and you are so talented! Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im enjoying the new Fiona album too! I waited forever for it, so it had to be good


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 2, 2005)

I think anyone who does that should be beaten with a wet noodle or trout.  Especially when people do it on dating sites.  It's like, HELLO, when the person meets you, he/she is going to realize it's not you!  That, and it's just lame in general.  Be content with who you are and don't steal someone else's face.  Rant over.


----------



## OliveButtercup (Nov 2, 2005)

Deathcabber, Yea I think my favorite song from the whole album is "Not About Love" (#11 I think).  I can never get it out of my head.

Moonrevel, I absolutely love your avatar!!  Heehehe


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Moonrevel, I absolutely love your avatar!! Heehehe_

 
Thanks!  I figured that since I do not have the mad PhotoShop skillz, I could at least make the damned thing funny, right?


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliveButtercup* 
_Deathcabber, Yea I think my favorite song from the whole album is "Not About Love" (#11 I think).  I can never get it out of my head.

Moonrevel, I absolutely love your avatar!!  Heehehe_

 
OMG, excellent song. Im also loving "extrodinary machine". Good stuff


----------



## aziajs (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, that person had some nerve to challenge you on whether your pics are really yours.  That's crazy.  As a piece of advice, try download.com for a free photo editing program.  I'm sure they have to have something that you could use to watermark your photos.  But like one of the other members said, don't stop posting your tutorials or your fotd because they are really good.


----------



## solardame (Nov 2, 2005)

OliveButtercup/VuittonVictim - Goddamn that sucks! Crap like this is what keeps me from posting any photos of myself. Definitly wouldn't hurt for everyone to follow Zap2it's advice when posting pictures. Hope this mess gets straightened out. Goodluck!


----------



## Sooz (Nov 3, 2005)

I haven't read through all the posts properly, but since you can't watermark your pictures, maybe you could just put your username (in a small font) on your forehead/cheek/hand/whatever else you can think of?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Gawd, teenagers can be incredible stupid and slutty these days!_

 
Most
I hate the stereotype that so many teenagers are creating for us, it's not nice, mature or fair. People who steal photos should  think about other people and put themselves in the people who they steal froms shoes!


----------



## jeanna (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sooz* 
_I haven't read through all the posts properly, but since you can't watermark your pictures, maybe you could just put your username (in a small font) on your forehead/cheek/hand/whatever else you can think of?_

 
Unfortunately, that can be easily removed using Photoshop. Sucks, I know... 

Anyway, on Nexopia's site, it states this in their Terms & Conditions:

"Nexopia is NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST, DELETED, INCOMPLETE, ILLEGIBLE, MISDIRECTED OR *STOLEN MESSAGES, MAIL, PICTURES*, *IMAGES* OR INFORMATION, UNAVAILABLE CONNECTIONS, FAILED, INCOMPLETE, GARBLED OR DELAYED TRANSMISSIONS, ONLINE FAILURES, HARDWARE, SOFTWARE OR OTHER TECHNICAL MALFUNCTIONS OR DISTURBANCES."

Does that mean they don't give a rat's bum about photo/identity theft? If so, shame on them... but then again, this IS the internet and unfortunately there really isn't a 100% foolproof way to protect images posted on the net


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

it's the internet. that's why i avoid putting pictures up because there could be some idiot out there that will take them and abuse them.


----------



## morgan (Dec 26, 2005)

olivebuttercup, you are a true ispiration.....it would be a crime ot let some little pre-pubesant tard ruin what you have going here.....a lot of woman come to this site, see what you do ...and are able to make them selves beautiful because of it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 26, 2005)

well, its the internet.  I personally wouldn't care if they took my picture because it is probably some 12 year olds!  Don't let them stop you from posting Fotd's!
You might want to check into a software that would lock your pictures so they couldn't be taken..its not foolproof, but it might deterr people. Hopefully they aren't THAT bored to crack that..


----------



## user2 (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_well, its the internet. I personally wouldn't care if they took my picture because it is probably some 12 year olds! Don't let them stop you from posting Fotd's!
You might want to check into a software that would lock your pictures so they couldn't be taken..its not foolproof, but it might deterr people. Hopefully they aren't THAT bored to crack that.._

 
What kind of software are you talking about?

Do you/anybody know a free image storage site that makes it impossible for other people to steal your pics?


----------



## xSazx (Dec 27, 2005)

I noticed some girl on here had stolen pictures.. i think her s/n is peaches or something like that... she has "herself" in her ava but its really Jackie from NY.

So, yea it sucks people are taking your pics, just watermark them or something, its easy enough to do on paint


----------

